# Where do you get your Japanese non tabbed v60 filters?



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

My last order from Amazon were the Japanese tabbed ones, I don't really find them too bad (better than the ones made in Holland!) but prefer the non tabbed ones if possible...

Thank you!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try here...

https://www.hario.co.uk/v60-filter-paper-white-for-01-dripper-100-pack.html


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Coffee Hit. Bigger packs are *apparently* indefinitely the style you're after.


----------

